# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  shed relign

## readnik

Hello 
I have a typical 6x6 colourbond shed....biege in colour....boring 
Has anyone ever cladded over the top of the colourbond? If so was it succesful? 
What i was wanting to do is put that 1.8 brush fencing around the bottom of the shed and then clad the top (something like hardi plank painted)  
Thanks
readnik

----------


## Yonnee

You could use construction adhesive for the cladding, just use a few screws until it dries, or if you want to bring the cladding out to the level of the brush fencing, you could screw/glue some treated pine battens to fix them to. 
As for your brush fencing, screw some galv. screws into your purlins but not all the way, wrap some galv. tie wire around the screws to attach the fencing to.

----------

